# soil vs hydro



## cutthoatish420 (Jan 15, 2009)

alright guys time to mess wit hydro... i heard u harves a lot quicker wit hydro but r there any other benifits.. any infos appreciated.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 15, 2009)

LOL ahhaha you come to the right place brotha. Hydro your gonna need some equipment first thing is Hydro Nutes second thing pH up and down third thing is pH testing kit.  Next your gonna need to get a Hydro system theres alot to choose from Areoponics Bubbleponics ebb&flow drip and Deep Water Channel

You will also need floros for your Veg and Multi Spectrum for your flowering I like more blue in flowering then red but to each his own you will also need your additives which depends on your taste If you need anymore help plz feel free to post

"biggest thing brotha never worry about what youll get out of it"

Grow big buds learn from the poster on this post and youll be sure to grow some danky sticky buds brudah


----------



## cutthoatish420 (Jan 15, 2009)

what i need is my boy that lives next to me to put his light over my plants wen i get my seeds huh... hahaha how much quicker does hydro take bro


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 15, 2009)

Depends on the lighting id start off With DWC sheds off 2 weeks and you get a bigger yield always start off with CFLs though over 6k anything less and your asking for trouble


----------



## andy52 (Jan 15, 2009)

i disagree with the growth rate.plants i've grown in deep water culture,way outgrow soil grows.i grew in soil 1st and can surely see the difference.the last harvest was suppossed to be a 9 week flower period.it finished in just a few days over 7 weeks.i'm not saying thats the general rule for all strains.but dwc out performs soil,hands down.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 16, 2009)

Exactly no dissing to organic growers but Hydro out preforms soil in yield hands down


----------



## Tater (Jan 16, 2009)

That isn't even an argument.  Soil guys just can't bear to admit it is all lol.  Synthetics are were its at.  I might go organic one day but just for fun, maybe I'll run hempy buckets for my moms or something.  Anyways, you forgot one hydro technique, Nutrient Film Technique.  Flowering time is not dependent solely on genetics either.  True genetics plays a large roll, but so do providing OPTIMAL conditions.  With optimal conditions a plant will always do better, produce more, and produce faster than a plant that isn't.  Lots of things can either extend or shorten the  flowering time.


----------



## whiterussian (Jan 16, 2009)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i disagree with the growth rate.plants i've grown in deep water culture,way outgrow soil grows.i grew in soil 1st and can surely see the difference.the last harvest was suppossed to be a 9 week flower period.it finished in just a few days over 7 weeks.i'm not saying thats the general rule for all strains.but dwc out performs soil,hands down.


Well i grow with the water farms with only about 4-5 inches of soil, and i have a lot of roots in the bottom resivor.


----------



## whiterussian (Jan 16, 2009)

Tater said:
			
		

> That isn't even an argument. Soil guys just can't bear to admit it is all lol. Synthetics are were its at. I might go organic one day but just for fun, maybe I'll run hempy buckets for my moms or something. Anyways, you forgot one hydro technique, Nutrient Film Technique. Flowering time is not dependent solely on genetics either. True genetics plays a large roll, but so do providing OPTIMAL conditions. With optimal conditions a plant will always do better, produce more, and produce faster than a plant that isn't. Lots of things can either extend or shorten the flowering time.


ive done both and i really like soil/hydro and even my buddy ive known for a while, hes been growing for 10 years and hes tought me a lot and hes compared plants grown in hydroton and plants grown in soil, and the hydro soil plants were HUGE compared to regular hydro or just regular soil, he did all 3 in 1 grow area, and actully soil is just a medium just like hydroton just because you have hydroton doesnt mean your growing hydro, but as long as theres roots in the resivor, then its being grown hydro bottom line, soil or hydroton or coco coir is just preference, but people try to say im growing soil, no im growing hydro.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Jan 16, 2009)

its not that us soil guys don't want to atmite it, its that we got stuff to do!!! an don't got time to be worrying if my roots are dry. in soil is pretty much sett it an for get it!!! can't beat it.


----------



## mendo local (Jan 16, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## NewbieG (Jan 16, 2009)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> its not that us soil guys don't want to atmite it, its that we got stuff to do!!! an don't got time to be worrying if my roots are dry. in soil is pretty much sett it an for get it!!! can't beat it.



Yeah but you guys have to play with dirt   Water is easy to clean up


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 16, 2009)

you hydro growers dont feel bad for me with the money you bought your ph/tds meters with i bought alot of diff organic nutes and strains


----------



## cutthoatish420 (Jan 16, 2009)

someone send me a good link on dwc.... plz


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 16, 2009)

im sure your friend will sell you one if you ask politely


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 16, 2009)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> you hydro growers dont feel bad for me with the money you bought your ph/tds meters with i bought alot of diff organic nutes and strains



LOL--I bought my pH and TDS meter with the money I saved by not having to buy soil, perlite, peatmoss, vermiculite, etc, etc...


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 16, 2009)

either way your going to need a pH and TDS tester for soil or Hydro


----------



## whiterussian (Jan 16, 2009)

I have my ph tester kit to check the water in the resivor of my SOIL/hydro setup :clap:


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 16, 2009)

what is a soil hydroponic kit whiterussian there is no such thing OK OK!!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 16, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--I bought my pH and TDS meter with the money I saved by not having to buy soil, perlite, peatmoss, vermiculite, etc, etc...


 

its called FF OCEAN FOREST but i was just kiddin 2010 is my hydro year this year is gunna be by best year only thing i didnt manage to buy was a d.camera now excuse me as i pack a bowl of some fire og mixed with a bit of g13


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Jan 16, 2009)

i my self will get a few years of soil growing under my belt an then play with a hydro system.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Jan 16, 2009)

an even thow i play in the dirt, i still get to fly sky high in the clounds just like u!


----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 16, 2009)

I will have to agree with tater and andy52  DWC is the best I ever seen..

I will show pics of my lastest DWC of tomatoes.. that already beat my dad's tomaotes..   even my last "hydro vs soil" in my thread..  hydro won... front of my eyes..  I even didn't use the hydroton.. that why I did kept my hands down in the pockets until the results shows..   I even use 10 10 10 regular farm nutes! for tomaotes.. they love it..   suprised myself too.. my frist DWC!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 16, 2009)

whiterussian said:
			
		

> ive done both and i really like soil/hydro and even my buddy ive known for a while, hes been growing for 10 years and hes tought me a lot and hes compared plants grown in hydroton and plants grown in soil, and the hydro soil plants were HUGE compared to regular hydro or just regular soil, he did all 3 in 1 grow area, and actully soil is just a medium just like hydroton just because you have hydroton doesnt mean your growing hydro, but as long as theres roots in the resivor, then its being grown hydro bottom line, soil or hydroton or coco coir is just preference, but people try to say im growing soil, no im growing hydro.


 
:holysheep: If your using a DWC Hydro setup,,,what is the point of the messy *** soil? I dont care what ya call it,,whats the point of using both. Just seems like yer going to alot trouble for no "GOOD" reason.
 And I grow in soil,,always have,,,BUT,,after all the grows I have seen in DWC and DIRT. I am going to Deep Water Culture on my next grow and I cant wait to be free of freaken Soil.


----------



## Hick (Jan 17, 2009)

..:rofl:. 'eeeeeverybody down on us _poor o' dirt farmers_.. LOL 
.and to that, I say "ignorance is bliss"...


----------



## Tater (Jan 17, 2009)

white russian, what type of soil/hydro hybrid you got going?  Got any pics I'd like to see that.  

Wiseguy:  How is soil set and forget?  Unless you are groing totally organic you still need to monitor your ph.  Plus any decent hydro grower can set and forget as well.  In the first 2 weeks of flower I only touch my tub once.  How many times do you have to water in those 2 weeks? 5-7 times?


----------



## Tater (Jan 17, 2009)

No, not coming down on the dirt farmers at all.  Its just fact that you can't beat the yeild of a synthetic DWC with any combination of dirt and synthetics or organics.  Won't happen.  Now with that being said, some claim you get a better tasting product out of organic soil grown pot.  I can't say myself as I've never been able to smoke some but if we ever all get together we can have a big ol stoner throwdown hahaha.


----------



## Hick (Jan 17, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..:rofl:. 'eeeeeverybody down on us _poor o' dirt farmers_.. LOL
> .and to that, I say "ignorance is bliss"...


<-- and I'm drowning in bliss..


----------



## andy52 (Jan 17, 2009)

its a preference thing.what you are comfortable with.i personally feel i can better control what my plants need in dwc.i am sure experienced soil growers feel the same.i do know for one thing,dwc grows faster than soil.the end product is no difference if done properly,in my opinion.i just hated having to hand water and feed my soil grows.not knowing if i was giving them too much or not enough.in dwc,its there for the plant when they want it and how much.after i achieve tip burn,i know i am on the mark.as with soil it takes longer to affect the plants.by the next day in dwc,you will know.jmo


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Jan 17, 2009)

hydro definitely out performs soil. finishing of the plant takes the same ammount of time.WHEN YOU GO FROM SOIL TO HYDRO PAY ATTENTION. really three hydro grows later you'll feel better about it.but every action gets a reaction.same with hydro.only with hydro it happens quicker.no dirt to be like a barrier and diffuser,best way i can put it. good luck!
HYDRO MADE MY HOBBY MORE INTERESTING. Added the excitement of an experiment to my bend and bake oven.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 17, 2009)

hahahaha


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 18, 2009)

Here is a fun fact. I think I have mentioned it in another thread.

I recently, over the holidays, visited a good friend who owns a GrowStore.
We were talking about soil vs hydr, and he told me something that really blew me away.
He said that 80% of the folks who come in and buy hydro set-ups, come back within 6 months and go to soil.
This, I found a little hard to believe, so I asked another buddy, who owns a store, and he said the same thing, that 80% is about average.

Wow. I really thought the majority of folks did hydro.

Now, I am not knocking soil grows at all. I think that the majority of folks just can't master hydro and fail, so they go the soil route. Soil is MUCH more forgiving then hydro, that's for sure.
Hydro is tougher to learn, especially if you do not have a "mentor" or someone willing to share knowledge. That is why we have MP!
It took me along time to be comfortable with Hydro, thats for sure. I think I killed more plants then most folks have grown. But, I stuck with it and love it.

As far as finshed herb, it is the same as everything else. It all depends on the cook. I am sure what Hick is smokin' on is just as potent and tasty as something I have. He is master at his game, and I feel comfortable with my game. 

What it all comes down to is success! Whatever medium u choose, it will simply take time to "dial" it in. But, as I stated, I do think that folks will have a higher success rate with Soil. What is your thought on that statement Hick?

Ther is no majic method to produce bomb. Just because you do hydro, does not make your herb better or more "bomb".

As far as growth rates, Hydro is faster by far. Hydro will give you more uptake and your plants will Veg faster. 
As far as flowering, Soil and Hydro are the same.

As far as what is better tasting...Personal preference.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 18, 2009)

for soils and outdoor.. yall can grow giant weed  possible above your head.. 
but problem is  yall can get that raided by dea or leo..  if found...

of course yall can clone it off and take good care of the donors and send back to outdoor and plant it.. it will grow  but smaller.. yet can yield lot of buds..  but for these soil outdoors.. that take lot of times like 9 months

for DWC   portable, cleaner, easy to supervise... and can keep it nearby  like your bedroom ...  even yall can grow any vegetables in outter space in nasa if yall got to eat..   yes its quicker such as 5 to 7 months for harvest.. 

indoor soils.. if its organic.. its pretty same. .but  average 8 months. or less

really it depends on strains and genetics  like others mention to me..   just deal with what experiences yall have in under yall belts.. from there.. work and play yall way up.. and see what fit yall. .  my outdoor fits me for the farm in woods.. so if I move to apt or living on my own.. I will grow DWC at  my bedroom or whatever.. if I bought a land. and built a barn.. I heck can do what I like and grow like crazy up stair in the barn.. but I gotta be smart about it...


----------

